# ID this red bird please



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I know its not a cardinal but then again I'm not sure. It has a greenish belly.
Could it be a juvenile cardinal maybe?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

first blush looks like a scarlet tanager to me, but thats a very preliminary guess and thats not a species that I'm really familiar with. It's definitely not a cardinal.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

scarlet tanager


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm still looking I don't think so because on a Scarlet Tanger
the wings are solid black. Unless maybe its a female?
Anyone else know?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

May be another Tanager, I'll look in my books


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Summer Tanager, the young male birds don't fully color up until after the first season.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I stand corredted .. it is either a summer or hepatic.. and looks more like the hepatic to me now


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

eastern version summer tanager..hats of to huntinguy!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

this is one I found but no mine was a lot redder. This picture is not him. Just an example of what he is not.
So I think we are still searching.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's another shot of him. Sorry so fuzzy. I'm still getting to know this camera. Notice the greenish color on his underside? The wings are a dull grey. He was really red like a cardinal. He had a very small crown on him too.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Java but I think we were on same page from the word go. It took me a bit to be sure, but I'd say def a first spring male summer. The Hepatic ranges further west, according to my book.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Huntinguy. I was going crazy trying to figure that one out. I'm getting all sorts of new birds in my yard.
Hopefully he'll come back tomorrow and I can get better pictures of him. I was over 50 feet away when I took those shots. Summer Tanager it is!!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Good shots, thats one neat thing about our area (both mine and yours) lots of migrants this time of year. My house is on riverbank (one thats flooding just now) and we see lots of neat birds just a few times a year. I do like you and try to photograph then ID.

I keep a copy of National Geographic field guide to birds next to my bed. Also see lots of neat birds on the farm I manage.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

it appeares that it is a summer tanger but would a young male be building a nest? or is this the female?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This would be a young male. I didn't see him or the B. Oriole this morning. Maybe tonight. I have all weekend to look for them. Yippeee!


NurseD-bait said:


> it appeares that it is a summer tanger but would a young male be building a nest? or is this the female?


----------

